# تعريف بهندسة المناجم والمعادن....



## هانى شرف الدين (7 يونيو 2006)

المناجم والمعادن​
الطريق من المناجم المظلمة الى المعادن البراقه طويلة جدا. سنتحدث عن دراسة المواقع، واستخراج المعادن، و تنقيتها.

رغم ان قشرة الارض غنية نسبيا بالثروة المعدنيه، الا ان هذه الثروة مركزة في بعض المناطق، كأحتياط. هذه الهيكلية الجيولوجيه منتشرة في مختلف انحاء العالم. والعثور على احدها اشبه بالبحث عن ابرة، في كومة قش.

حاول ان تتخيل الحياة اليومية بدون الحديد والنحاس والالمنيوم اوالذهب. يعتبر تحدد اماكن المناجم واستخراجها بالنسبة للدول الصناعية موضوعا حيويا.

مع هذا فأن ولادة احد المناجم تستبقها مرحلة من الحمل المطوله. فلا شك ان قشرة الارض تتألف من مزيج فريد يحوي كل العناصر الكيميائية المعروفه.

ولكن بالمفهوم العام، غالبية هذه العناصر تتواجد بمقادير ضئيله. وحده الاحتياطي الكبير يستحق بأن يتم استخراجه لاهداف تجاريه.

عادة ما لا يتواجد احتياطي الثروة المعدنية على سطح الارض، وهو يتواجد هناك وفقا لاسباب متعدده.

شرقي كندا على سبيل المثال، تراكم احتياطي هائل للنحاس والزنك منذ ما يقارب الثلاثة بلايين عاما، من مخزون بركاني هائل.

يعتقد ان مياه البحر تسربت عبر هذه الكتل لالاف السنين. وعند اقترابها من الصهاره، وهي مادة صخرية مذابة في باطن الارض تنشيء الصخر البركاني، بدأت تلك المياه تسخن، وتذوب العناصر المعدنية في الصخر.

حينها خرج المزيج الى سطح الارض، وعند ملامسته المياه الثلجيه، استقر المزيج على شكل خامات يعلوها السولفر، سميت بالسوفايد.

كان لا بد من توفر عناصر اخرى لبلوغ الاحتياطي هذا الحجم. كما هو حال وجود صخور مفتوحة المسامات، لعبت دور المستوعبات للمعادن.

على اي حال، كي نتمكن من الوصول الى هذه المعادن تطلب الامر ان تعتد بطبقة صخرية تغطيها. لولا ذلك لكان الاحتياطي قد تعرض لتأثيرات الريح والمياه، بعد انحسار المحيط عنه.

مع ذلك، فأن تلك الطبقة لم تكن سميكه. على اعتبار ان سهولة العثور عليها تمت بفضل وجودها على عمق بسيط.

تشكيل هذا الاحتياطي نجم بكل بساطة عن توافق بين عدة ظروف.

عمال الجيولوجيا المكلفين بالاستطلاع يقومون بما يمكن ان نصفه بعمل المباحث.

مهمتهم الاولى هي تحديد اهدافهم، وهي ايجاد المنطقة الواعده. للقيام بذلك ينكبون اولا على دراسة الظروف الجيولوجية للمنطقة التي يهتمون بها، لجمع بعض الاستنتاجات المتعلقة بها.

تعتبر المناطق الصخرية الطبيعية العارية، مصادر هامة للمعلومات. يمكن لهذه الصخور مثلا ان تكشف عن هوية بعض الحمم البركانية القديمة جدا. او عن اجواء مناسبه، لاحتياطي محتمل.

التحليل الكيميائي لبعض نماذج الصخور التي يتم جمعها يقدم معلومات اخرى مفيدة جدا كذلك.

فغالبا ما يؤثر سائل الثروة المعدنيه، الذي يدل على وجود احطياطي هام، بتعديل التركيبة الكيميائية للصخر المنتشر في منطقة واسعه، اكثر مما يفعل الأحتياطي نفسه.

بعض العناصر اكثر انتشارا من غيرها، واخرى اكثر غيابا مما هو معتاد. هذه التركيبات الكيميائية النادره ، قد تكون دليلا على وجود احتياطي للخامات.

الصخور البارزة لا تعطي اكثر من فكرة عما هو موجود على سطح الصخر، وهي تشكل نسبة ضئيلة من الارض. المغطاة بالنباتات وبمركبات اخرى غير محددة. 

لحسن الحظ، فأن الفيزياء الجيولوجية تقدم معلومات اخرى.

لأن هذا العلم يمكن من تحديد المزايا الفيزيائية لبعض الصخور من الارض او حتى من الطائره، وصولا الى عمق مئة متر.

دراسة الحقول المغناطيسية للارض مثلا، التي يتم تحديدها بجهاز قياس مغناطيسي، يمكن ان تساعد في العثور على احتياطي الحديد. او تصدعات تحتوي على الذهب.

القنوات الكهربائية او الكهرومغناطيسية للصخر، التي تجري بأدخال تيار عبر الريموت كونترول، هي وسيلة ناجعة اخرى على اعتبار ان بعض المعادن موصل ايجابي للكهرباء.

مع ان بعض هذه الدراسات المسبقة قد تكون واعده، الا انها لا تؤكد بالمطلق وجود احتياطي ما.

فهذا يتطلب تأكيدات اعمق كما هو حال الحفر الارتوازي.

يتم اخذ عينات من خلال انابيب الحفر. التي تحفر بفعل قطعة الماس صناعية ترتكز عند نهايتها.

هذه التقنيات تسمح للجيولوجي بالحصول على نماذج صخرية من اعماق متعدده. وحينها يتم تحليل الصخور كيميائيا . يتأكد وجود الخامات وتتحديد نسبة تركيزها.

ترجمة النتائج قد لا تكون سهلا، على اعتبار ان النماذج المأخوذة تعود لمنطقة محدودة جدا. فالامر اشبه بالذهاب الى الصيد.

وحدها عملية رسم نموذج عن تاريخ التركيبة الجيولوجيه، يمكن ان يساهم في تحديد مكان المنجم، وهيكليته، وحجمه.

حتى وان تم اكتشاف وجود احتياطي بعد كل هذه التحليلات الدراسيه، فهذا لا يعني بالضرورة انه سيتم استغلال هذا المنجم.

هناك عوامل اقتصادية يجب اخذها بالاعتبار. كما هو حال اقتراب البنية التحتية لسبل المواصلات. الى جانب التنبؤ بأسعار المعدن في الاسواق العالمية خلال فترة استخراج المعدن.

والوقائع تثبت انه بين كل الف منطقة تتميز بطبيعتها الجيولوجية الغنيه، ستجد واحدة ، تصلح لان تتحول الى منجم.

تخيل الغوص في اعماق المنجنم. انه مظلم، وحار ورطب ايضا لسخون قشرة الارض. مسألة مشوقه، ولكنها بسيطة مقارنة مع المسائل الاخرى التي تتميز بها الخامات حتى تصبح محط الانظار اليوميه.

باطن الارض اشبه بمستودع غني بموارد الخامات الطبيعية من جميع الانواع. كالمعادن التي تستعمل في امور متعدده، لكنه مستودع ليس من السهل دخوله. كما ان خاماته ، يجب ان تمر في عدة تحولات قبل ان تصبح معادن.

لنأخذ النحاس مثالا على ذلك. وهو احدد المعادن الرئيسيه. نظرة الى السطح، تكفي للتعرف على الهيكلية التي توحي بوجود منجم للخامات.

هيكلية هذا المبنى تضم الرافعات الثقيله، التي تساعد على حمل المصاعد نحو الاسفل، بواسطة اسلاك حديديه، الى المنجم ، لتصعد بها محملة من جديد.

يهبط المصعد بشكل عامودي، مما يسمح بالدخول الى جميع مستويات المنجم.

وفي كل مستوى، تنصب شبكة من الممرات تؤدي الى المناطق التي تستخرج منها الخامات.

في هذه المناطق تحديدا تجري كل اشكال الأستخراج. في هذا المنجم مثلا، يتم استخدام المتفجرات.

يستخدم عمال المناجم حفارات يدوية تعمل بقوة الضغط مدببة برأس من مادة التانغستون لثقب الصخره. وبعدها توضع المتفجرات في ذلك الثقب.

ثم يتم اخلاء المنجم، ليتم التفجير بعدها بالتحكم عن بعد. يتم ذلك من غرفة تحكم على سطح الارض.

تجمع الخامات بجرافات مخصصة لحملها.

عندما يتم اخلاء منطقة ما من خاماتها، تعبأ من جديد بنفايات صخور لا قيمة لها، لتغلق نهائيا.

يتم ذلك لان الفراغ الذي يترك في الصخر يمكن ان يؤثر في مستوى الضغط تحت الارض، مما قد يؤدي الى الانهيار.

تفرغ الجرافات حمولتها في احدى الكسارات.

لتتولى الكسارة تحطيم الخامات الى اجزاء صغيره. ثم تحمل الاجزاء نحو السطح من خلال المصعد الرئيسي.

يشكل النحاس نسبة اثنين بالمئه فقط من الخامات المستخرجة. للحصول على النحاس النقي، لا بد من اجراء عمليات تنقية وتصفية متكامله.

تسمى المرحلة الاولى بالتركيز. وهي تتم في محطة قريبة من المنجم. حيث تتحول الاجزاء الى جزيئات صغيره.

حينها تمزج الخامات بالماء الذي يحتوي على عناصر كيميائيه. ما يترك خليط شبه سائل.

ثم يوضع الخليط في احواض، يضخ اليها الهواء وعناصر كيميائيه لتشكل طبغة من الغشاء. تحت تأثير العناصر الكيميائية التي تدخل في الخليط. فيطفو النحاس على سطح فقاعات الغشاء.

جزيئات النحات تطفو بما يشبه القشده. لتغرق جزيئات الصخور التي ليس لها اي قيمة اقتصاديه.

حين تتم تصفيتها، تتحول القشدة الى مركز نسبة 24 بالمئه منه من النحاس. عندها يرسل هذا الخليط الى محطة اخرى تتولى عملية الصهر.

في هذه المحطة يمر الخليط عبر مجموعة من الافران، حيث يتم تسخينه على حرارة مرتفعه، ليذوب نهائيا.

لاثارة عملية التفاعل الكيميائي يتم حقن السائل بهواء غني بالاكسجين، خلال هذه العملية تمتزج المواد الغير مرغوب بها كالسولفر والحديد مع الاكسجين.

ينجم عن ذلك الجفاء، وهو سائل لا قيمة له يتخلف عن صهر المعادن. وبما انه اخف من النحاس، يطفو الجفاء على السطح لينفصل ببساطة عن المعدن.

عند انتهاء هذه العمليه، يتم الحصول على نحاس نقي بنسبة 99 بالمئه. حينها يوضع في قوالب، ليبرد.

تتمخض عن صهر النحاس غازات سامه، كثاني اوكسيد السولفير، المسبب للمطر الحامضي. الا ان هناك امكانية لتفادي هذه المخلفات.

والواقع انه تتم في هذه المحطة بالذات تصفية 70 بالمئه من ثاني اكسيد السولفير بأرساله الى مراوح خاصه، لتحوله الى اسيد السولفير، المستعمل في الصناعات الكيميائيه.

اضف الى ذلك ان غالبية النفايات الصلبه تعاد الى عملية انتاج النحاس لاعادة تصنيعها.

وهكذا فأن هذه العملية التي كانت يوما تضر جدا بالبيئه، اصبحت اليوم تتناسب وحاجاتها.

اقل من واحد بالمئه من النحاس الناتج عن الصهر يحتوي على الشوائب. المرحلة الاخيره، تقضي عليه، بالاليكتروليسيس.

قوالب النحاس التي تحتوي على الشوائب، توضع اولا في مستوعبات تحتوي على محلول الاسيد. وتوضع بين القالب والاخر صفيحة رقيقة من النحاس النقي.

تمرر شحنة كهربائية قوية بين الصفيحة والقالب. فينجم عن ذلك تحول ذرات النحاس الى ايون، او ان تحمل بالجزيئات.

تنفصل الايونات بذلك عن القوالب. لتمر عبر محلول الاسيد، ثم تخرج الى سطح الصفائح. لتشكل بذلك نحاسا جديدا.

اما الشوائب فلا تسير بالاتجاه نفسه. بل تتجمع في اسفل المستوعب، على شاكلة صلصال، مشحون بالمعادن الثمينه، التي يتم تكريرها.

وهكذا تصبح القوالب مؤلفة من النحاس النقي جدا. وبعد عشرة ايام يتم رفعها من المستوعبات، لترسل الى محطات تحويل اخرى.

يتم استعمال النحاس في امور يومية متعدده، تتراوح بين الاسلاك الكهربائية، ودوائر الكمبيوتر. لتضع بذلك نهاية بين المسافة الطويلة التي تفصل المناجم، عن المعادن.

الذهب وقريبة الفضه، هما بين المعادن القليلة التي تتواجد بوضع متحرر في الطبيعه. لجمالهما وندرتهما تحول هذين المعدنين الى رمزين للثراء. الا ان الذهب والفضة ييبعثان الوحي وقريحة الابداع لدى الفنانين ايضا.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 يونيو 2006)

يتم البحث والتنقيب عن المعادن الثمينة منذ الاف السنين. كما انها لحسن الحظ اوحت لرجال الفن بأبداع اعمال هي روائع جمالية لا مثيل لها.

مجوهرات، وتماثيل، وادوات، كلها شواهد على اعجابنا ودهشتنا بهدية قشرة الارض هذه.

المعادن الثمينة اما ان تستخرج مباشرة من منابعها او يتم الحصول عليها عبر تنقية معادن اخرى عاديه.

فالنحاس على سبيل المثال غالبا ما يحتوي على كميات صغيرة من الذهب والفضه.

عبر عمليات متتاليه يتم تكرير هذه الشوائب الثمينه. اولا على شكل جفاء بعد اخضاع النحاس للالكتروسيس. ومن ثم تجرى معالجات اخرى، للحصول على معدن الذهب.

الالكتروسيس يخرج رمالا فضية من معدن الذهب. ومن ثم تذاب الرمال الفضية في قوالب تتسع لالف اونصه.

ينجم عن اخضاع المعدن الذهبي للألكتروسيس الحصول على طين ينضح بالذهب. يتم استخراجه بالاختبارات الكيميائيه. فمن تنقية كل طن من النحاس نستخرج ما يقارب الثلاثة اونصات من الذهب النقي. يتم اذابة مجموعها في قوالب لاربع مئة اونصه.

لهذه المعادن استعمالات تقنية متعدده.

منها مثلا ان الذهب يستعمل في صناعة دوائر الكمبيوتر. ويستعمل الفضه في تركيب افلام التصوير.

الا ان المعادن الثمينة تتميز بمواصفات اخرى، فهي تكرس لصناعة الروائع الفنية للحلى المصنوعة من الذهب او الفضه.

صناعة الحلى لا تستعمل الفضة او الذهب النقي. بل مزيج من هذه المعادن. لان الذهب والفضة في قمة نقائهما، بالغا الليونة ولا يمكن استخدامهما في صناعة اشياء للاستعمال.

تركيبة الذرات في هذه المعادن تقاس في نسبة ليونتها. في المعادن النقيه، تصطف الذرات بطريقة عاديه، تعكس انحرافا وانحسارا واضحان.

حين تتعرض هذه الهيكلية للضغط يصاب المعدن بالالتواء، لان الذرات تتراكم وتنحسر عن بعضها البعض.

اما اذا مزج معدن كالنحاس مع الذهب او الفضه، سيتماسك المزيج ويقوى.

ذلك ان ذرات النحاس تحتل الفراغات التي يخلفها انحسار الذرات الاخرى. لهذا يصبح المعدن الجديد اكثر مقاومة من المعدن النقي.

في الحلى والادوات المطبخية ما زال الفضة يستعمل، ولكنه مزيج بنسبة 92.5 بالمئه من الفضه، و7.5 بالمئه من النحاس. وفي مزيج الذهب يستخدم تعبير لتحديد نسبة المزج بعبارة القيراط.

الذهب النقي يعرف ب 24 قيراط. اما النسب الشائعه جدا فهي العشره والاربعة عشر والثمانية عشر قيراطا. وهي تحتوي على نسب 42 و 58 و 75 بالمئة من الذهب على التوالي. عادة ما يحتوي مزيج الذهب على الفضة الى جانب معدن اخر.

هذا المزيج لا يؤثر سلبا، على اللمعان الشهير للذهب، بل يبرزه اكثر، حتى انه يبدل لونه احيانا. فالنحاس يمنح الذهب لونا احمر، والنيكيل يميل به الى البياض اللامع.

عادة ما يجهز الصائغ قالبا صغيرا يحتوي على مزيج من الذهب او الفضه.

للقيام بذلك يستعمل شعلة نارية تركز على القالب المصغر. يذوب المعدن بتسليط الشعلة عليه، وينساب في القالب.

بفضل اللدانة التي يتميز بها الذهب، يمكن للصائغ ان يصنع صفيحة رقيقة من خلال هذه الصبه.

يمرر هذه الصبة في طاحونة تتألف من اطارين متوازيين يتم ادارتها بذراع. بتمرير الصبة عبر الطاحونة تصقل، لتتكرر العملية عدة مرات حتى تصبح الصفيحة بالسماكة المطلوبة تماما.

ليونة المعدن الثمين تمكنه ايضا من التحول الى اسلاك طويله. يتم ذلك بأستخدام صفيحة معززة بعدة ثقوب حجم كل منها اصغر من الاخر.

تسحب الصفيحة الرقيقة من الثقب الاكبر اولا، لتمرر بعدها على التوالي عبر الاصغر فالاصغر وهكذا الى ان تحصل على السماكة المطلوبه. نظريا، يمكن تحويل غرام من الذهب، الى اسلاك طولها عدة كيلومترات.

هذه الاسلاك والصفائح، تعتبر اساسية لصناعة الكثير من الحلى. اذ يمكن قصها كما نرغب، دون ان تفقد شكلها، بمنشار حديدي صلب.

كما يمكن تلحيمها بسهولة بشعلة نارية بسيطه. تلحيم الصائغ يجمع القطع مع بعضها البعض. تلحم بمزيج معدني يذوب على درجة حرارة اقل من المعدن الثمن.

حين يتم تسخينه، على المعدن ان يغمس في الاسيد كي يستعيد لمعانه، لان الحرارة تصيب المعدن بالصدأ فيعلوه السواد.

الخواتم تصنع تحديدا بتلحيمها. الخواتم تنقش على ازميل متدرج يحدد تدريجيا الاحجام والاشكال التي تعطى للخواتم .

وحين ينته يالعمل في القطعه، لا يبقى بعدها، سوى اللمسات الاخيره، كما هو حال التلميع او النقش.

لا يتمتع البلاتين بمزايا الذهب والفضة ذاتها. الا انه معدن صلب. لهذا يستعمله الصاغة في صناعة التاج الذي توضع عليه الاحجار الكريمة في الخواتم.

كل المعادن الثمينة تحتمل الصدأ والتآكل، بأستثناء الفضه. فالفضة يفقد بريقه حالما يلامس عناصر مؤكسدة تحتوي على السولفير. ولكن من السهل تنظيفه.

هذا الخلود عبر الزمن هو الميزة الرئيسية للمعادن الثمينة بلا شك. بفضل هذه الميزه، نستطيع اليوم التمتع بروائع اعمال تبلغ مئات السنين. كما ان اعمال فناني اليوم، ستعيش بلا شك للقرون المقبله.

ما زلنا نعتمد على امنا كوكب الارض لتلبية كل احتياجتنا من المعادن. انه احتياطي هائل، ومحدود. يجب ان نتقن استعماله بحكمه، وبأقتصاد.

.


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## alshangiti (12 مارس 2007)

*ا*

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات واقترا حى هو ان تسمى الموضوع هندسة التعدين لأنة اشمل من المعادن والمناجم .


----------



## هاني عثمان سليمان (12 مارس 2007)

تحياتي................................


----------

